# vintage Kienzle mantel clock



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is an old Kienzle mantel clock I bought many years ago in a market.
The movement makes a wonderful soft "tingling" tick,
Very soothing.









Could it be from the same era as Mike's alarm clock? I have always thought of this one as preWW2.


----------

